# About to Laugh With Giddy Joy



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I got to hang the Sig signs at work today. We're really going to start selling Sigs again! YAY! We stopped for a while because of distributor issues, but now they go through Sig directly, so we're stocking up.

Of course, now this also means I am starting to be teased by co-workers. I'm the only hardcore Sig fan that works there, and the closer we get to stocking them the more I get teased. I got the "Wait until your gun stops working!" thing today.

1. I've watched a 26,000 lb. armored truck back over my Sig. It didn't stop working then. The Glocks, the Springfields, the Taurus, and the H&K all stopped working... actually, several of them were in many little bits. My grip cracked, and that was about it.

2. The spring issue is a $14 fix. After 10,000 rounds, I still haven't had this spring issue.

3. With three years of hard work, being abused, having 10,000+ rounds go through it, etc., it still works like a new gun.

So tell me again about "when the gun stops working." When and _if_ it ever does, it won't owe me a darn thing!

/soapbox


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U sig fiend 

As for the truck - pretty much any polymer framed gun couldn't take that kinda abuse...

But, I'll try to avoid dropping my gun behind an armored car..

U never told us - who ended up paying for all the damaged guns?


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a Sig. I likes them.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U never told us - who ended up paying for all the damaged guns?


The company paid a portion of the costs since the instructor was company hired and it was his mistake, not the driver. But that only happened after several then ex-gun owners made a rather large stink about it. Unfortunetly, most of the cost ended up on the owners since the guns were still private property. They were told it was their choice to not carry the company issued gun and their choice to hand the guns over to the instructor. The company didn't put up much of a stink when I handed them a request for $15 for new grips and nothing else. And both Smith & Wesson and Remington were real cool about taking back the guns that had been run over (the company guns, which included 3 S&W 686s and one Remington 870 shotgun). Minor repairs had them back to us in about a week.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would have sued the instructor or someone in small claims court for a new one...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I suggested it to a few people who ended up with busted guns, but I don't think anyone took the chance. But I agree. My gun was unscathed, besides the grips, so I wasn't going to push it. With my Sig, it hasn't had the best life thus far (until right now, actually) so they could have easily said any damage was from the job, just normal wear and tear that happens to guns in this line of work. It's been slammed into bank vault doors, slammed in them, too. Kicked, dropped, wrestled over, I pistol whipped someone with it once (don't ask, they had it coming). So yeah, I wouldn't have had an easy case to prove.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

2. The spring issue is a $14 fix. After 10,000 rounds, I still haven't had this spring issue.

What's up with that? I have a p239, do I need to replace a spring? My wife is taking it away from me because it's her favorite and I want to make sure there are no isusses with it. The plus to this is I get to buy another sig.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry for necroposting, but why were all your guns getting run over? Also, what particular line of work calls for hanging up sig signs but also hitting bank doors and pistol whipping people? It sounds pretty interesting, I might need to get an application


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I never owned a Sig, but from what I here they must be a very good pistol. I shot a mag in one one time, and I liked it real well. I would not pass up a good deal on one. I think it was a P239 I shot, but I may be wrong on the numbers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> Sorry for necroposting, but why were all your guns getting run over? Also, what particular line of work calls for hanging up sig signs but also hitting bank doors and pistol whipping people? It sounds pretty interesting, I might need to get an application


From prev conversations w/ her, she used to be an armored car guard, and some one backed an armored car over everyone's pistols that had been instructed to put them on the ground during some sort of training.

Now, she works at a gun store, hence the Sig signs...


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

it all comes together now. Man I can't wait to sign up for armoured car guarding.

my sig's a pro by the way, the plastic frame would probably give :/ 

But she's still a straight shooter man, sigpro4life!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> From prev conversations w/ her, she used to be an armored car guard, and some one backed an armored car over everyone's pistols that had been instructed to put them on the ground during some sort of training.
> 
> Now, she works at a gun store, hence the Sig signs...


Yup, thank you! Yeah, as he said, I did a few years as an armored guard and the gun instructor at one point had asked some the senior people if he could borrow our personal weapons so he could use them to teach the newbies the differences in gun makers and safety (most of my co-workers had never shot before... some were even anti's). He'd put them down on a tarp on the garage floor and was showing them one at a time, but the driver of the truck didn't see them and backed over them.

And the sign hanging is my current job in a gun store. Got to hang the sign a few months ago. It has since fallen down. LOL!


----------

